# Hopefully I will be going.



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

So far so good and I'm thinking of staying over at a Travel Lodge as it's a bit of a drive home all in the same day. Looking forward to this already even though I shall be on my jack jones :wave:


----------



## adamangler (Mar 9, 2013)

yeh stay


----------



## adamangler (Mar 9, 2013)

looking


----------



## adamangler (Mar 9, 2013)

oh, no..its a bit far for me


----------



## adamangler (Mar 9, 2013)

at the


----------



## adamangler (Mar 9, 2013)

sorry, keyboards gone mad! apologies!


----------



## adamangler (Mar 9, 2013)

sorry, i had a kipper sarnice at vsd


----------



## adamangler (Mar 9, 2013)

looking forward to waxstock


----------



## adamangler (Mar 9, 2013)

to this too


----------



## adamangler (Mar 9, 2013)

petrol costs


----------



## adamangler (Mar 9, 2013)

really sorry, please delete posts! all i wanted tp say was travelodge is great and do top kipper sarnies, if it wasnt for petrol costs i would love to attend waxstock!


----------

